# It's getting close to Cherry Blossom time again...



## Braineack (Feb 13, 2019)

Thinking about another TPF cherry blossom meetup extravaganza?


----------



## D7K (Feb 13, 2019)

If anyone wants to front me a ticket I'll head over


----------



## otherprof (Feb 13, 2019)

Braineack said:


> Thinking about another TPF cherry blossom meetup extravaganza?



My favorite Cherry Blossom poem, from Housman's "A Shropshire Lad". I love how he points out that if you are twenty you might only have fifty more chances to see the cherries bloom. I wish I could make it, but we are out on the west coast for a while longer than the cherries will be blooming.

LOVELIEST of trees, the cherry now
Is hung with bloom along the bough,
And stands about the woodland ride
Wearing white for Eastertide.

Now, of my threescore years and ten,        
Twenty will not come again,
And take from seventy springs a score,
It only leaves me fifty more.

And since to look at things in bloom
Fifty springs are little room,         
About the woodlands I will go
To see the cherry hung with snow.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 13, 2019)

Braineack said:


> Thinking about another TPF cherry blossom meetup extravaganza?



Funny you should say that.  My cousin was just asking me if I was coming to visit her this year.  If I do, I’ll have my daughter with me so may not get as much photo time but would love to meet for at least a half day if the timing works for you.   

@photoflyer @snowbear @JoeW 

I would love to also plan a NYC meet-up for fall if anyone would be interested.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm interested in both.


----------



## photoflyer (Feb 14, 2019)

Give me as much notice as possible when you have dates.

As for NYC, I have a friend who lives there so this is great excuse to visit.


----------



## JoeW (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm interested.  But I'm also traveling until from now until mid-March so depending upon the date I may not be available.  Just pick a date and post it--if I can be there I will.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 25, 2019)

Hey DC meet up crew.  Looks like a visit to DC this year is going to be a no-go for me due to other travel plans that just came up.  Next year!


----------

